# Milo banned??



## kdxkid (Jun 8, 2020)

Looks like recently Milo and other slow release fertilizers are now banned in my state (Maine)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/environment/2021/may/28/home-fertilizer-toxic-pfas-forever-chemicals-sewage-sludge

Was at Lowe's yesterday and they had two pallets of ecoscraps- I asked them to get them off the shelf and they said "no it's now banned"

Anybody have a similar experience? Looks like it is multiple milo alternatives that are no longer available …. Help?


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Good more inventory for us lol. Locating Milo is a part time job for some of us.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

If this bothers my fellow lawn enthusiasts; please make sure you take note of which politicians vote for this kind of thing and keep that in mind at the polls.


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

Milo and any poop ferts should be banned. No need to stink up the environment.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Overpriced crap. Literally.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

situman said:


> Milo and any poop ferts should be banned. No need to stink up the environment.


That means compost as well…


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Now that these lead based and hazardous articles are starting to reach the mass, I now have been hesitant of adding Milo to my fertilizing plan. Most home owners use between 4000-10,000 sq ft (average) of biosolid material per application, but the question is how harmful is this per application?


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Overpriced crap. Literally.


I get it at like 8 bucks a bag in the fall and it beats the heck out of taking a crap in my lawn.


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

Wow, it's because of high PFAS levels found. Not much they can do about those once they are in the waste stream. You wouldn't want to use organic fets in your garden with that knowledge.

Here's the report from the Sierra club where they tested PFAS levels in 9 different organic fertilizers:

https://www.sierraclub.org/sludge-garden-toxic-pfas-home-fertilizers-made-sewage-sludge


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

wiread said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Overpriced crap. Literally.
> ...


Yeah that might cause you problems. It's closer to $15 now in my area. I've moved on. Still have my t-shirt and sticker though.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

Well, every chemical will eventually be banned (except for the big chem conglomerates who buy the politicians) AND then the HOA's & city code enforcement will fine you for not maintaining a nice yard. Welcome to the new Amerika.&#128528;


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

pennstater2005 said:


> wiread said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


$17 a bag by me. It's was $9 last year.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

For the record, there was an article in the Boston Globe about a year and a half ago regarding Baystate fertilizer that touched this whole craze off:

https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2019/12/01/levels-toxic-chemicals-mwra-fertilizer-found-tests-are-raising-concern/tlnN0BffyugFKCweSpFq5J/story.html

But some of the sources in it are biased. Environmental activists aren't necessarily scientists. You really need to also read the response by the NEBRA to get the whole picture and put things in perspective:

https://static1.squarespace.com/static/54806478e4b0dc44e1698e88/t/5ddff2430c91bc6c3ba7ba4a/1574957637124/NEBRAResponse-BostonGlobeQuestionReBayStateFertilizer-26Nov2019correctedcalc.pdf

Here is a quote from that response letter's conclusion:

"Rushing to stop biosolids recycling (or food waste composting, for that matter, which also contains PFAS) would not make any measurable difference in PFAS in the environment, but it will cause the loss of other environmental benefits and cost communities large sums for alternative disposition of solids. Massachusetts and other states have plenty to do focusing on the big sources of PFAS: industrial and fire-fighting discharges and sites with water contamination in the 1000s to 100,000s parts per trillion. And we in the wastewater field are proactively looking upstream, to reduce uses of PFAS and urging more to be phased out soon. Phasing out the most concerning chemicals is the most cost-effective action. (See op-ed: https://news.bloombergenvironment.com/environment-and-energy/insight-the-costs-to-your-community-of-chasing-background-levels-of-pfas.)"

The state of Maine is referenced in that final article within that last quote. Essentially, legislation was passed and was well-meaning, but probably will not be effective. But it arguably takes Milorganite and similar fertilizers off the market there unnecessarily.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I do agree, it's good to know if these things are in there, I wouldn't want that going around any edible things I was growing at the very least. I also agree that this isn't adding more to the environment, they're going to go somewhere. Best course of action, look upstream and take them out of use as much as possible before they end up in the wastewater.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Milo has been banned in Canada for several years... mislead policy IMO.

There is somebody out there that will make an unbalanced case for banning just about everything.

Watch out... you never know what's next.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

M1SF1T said:


> Watch out... you never know what's next.


How about  gas yard equipment, or maybe even the  freedom to mow your lawn?

:?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

davegravy said:


> M1SF1T said:
> 
> 
> > Watch out... you never know what's next.
> ...


As far as mowers, I don't think there are really any currently on the market 2-cycle mowers that you can buy new, so nothing to worry about except maybe classic Lawnboy mowers, but those are on the used market if anything.

If I were going to buy a new gas backpack blower, I'd probably try to get one of the more expensive ones that claim they're more efficient; I think Stihl has some like that. Sort of a hybrid between 2 and 4 cycle if I remember right. Apparently a 2 cycle blower can pollute a lot...I heard one time something about equivalent to driving a car a very long distance per hour of use, but I'd have to research it before drawing any conclusions. Lithium batteries are not exactly good for the environment, either, so whether you use gas or battery, there are issues. This could be a great argument for PGR use to reduce trimming and mowing a bit. But then the anti-chemical crew gets upset about spraying. Sorry...I'm not trying to go off topic here. Just ranting a bit, because everything is a compromise, and there is no solution that will make everyone fully happy with any of this stuff.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

davegravy said:


> M1SF1T said:
> 
> 
> > Watch out... you never know what's next.
> ...


Hahaha... All good examples!

No Mow May?

Seems that it's No Mow Most-of-the-time for more properties than not in my area these days... not to mention the biodiversity of weeds on display all season long in my neighbours yards and at literally every city park.


----------



## kdxkid (Jun 8, 2020)

OK - so what is a good alternative?


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I stopped using it….. too much P for me.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

kdxkid said:


> OK - so what is a good alternative?


You might want to check the hometown folder. Local members would have a better idea of a locally sourced alternative.

There are bound to be several options available.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

kdxkid said:


> OK - so what is a good alternative?


Move to Texas?


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

What is the harm of putting such small amounts of PFAS on your lawn?

*Edit: I think the NEBRA response article sums it up quite well. Once integrated into the soil, the amounts of PFAS's aren't significantly different.


----------



## kdxkid (Jun 8, 2020)

Old Hickory said:


> kdxkid said:
> 
> 
> > OK - so what is a good alternative?
> ...


I would melt


----------



## kdxkid (Jun 8, 2020)

Harts said:


> kdxkid said:
> 
> 
> > OK - so what is a good alternative?
> ...


It sounds like they banned EVERYTHING in the genre of 'human feces based fertilizers' lol.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

No worries though - chicken poop is absolutely fine though...or is that the next group of ferts they go after?


----------



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

I agree with posters who point out that the real solution to reducing PFAS is to ban them at the source…

Any what are those sources? They include:

Any clothing with a "DWR" finish for water repellency. Includes shoes, outdoor wear, waterproof winter jackets, etc. what's the horrible part? C8 PFAS was banned/voluntarily phased out, and the stupid clothing companies "responded" by using C6 PFAS… C6 is more mobile than C8 and literally seeps off the clothes and gets all over you, your stuff, your washing machine and furniture, etc.

Oil-repellent smartphone protectors.

Outdoor furniture.

Rugs.

The premium wax finish at the car wash.

Some ski wax (honestly-"pound for pound" this is the most egregious commercial application).

Golf bags.

Carpet cleaner.

The technology exists for every one of the above to not contain PFAS, period.

The milo goes to show how much of that stuff passes through our GI tracts every day. (I disagree with the article's citing of a local chemical company being the main culprit).


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

This is odd to me... where is the PFAS coming from ? Is it removed from the water before being sent back to houses for drinking and bathing ? 
Is it the water supply in general that has high PFAS like the stuff we drink ?

What will they do with the poop now ? Is there an alternative motive behind this ? Possibly because Phosphorous is in high demand ? 
Or is the truth that Milo is terrible for us and wete all gona die from inhaling it ? Or perhaps is CV i the poop and doesnt get removed?

Something just seems off here... this was like a perfect solution.
Human waste > fertilizer > cheap for us > solves real world problem 
And now we cant use it ...


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Lawn Noob said:


> If this bothers my fellow lawn enthusiasts; please make sure you take note of which politicians vote for this kind of thing and keep that in mind at the polls.


Bingo. 2024 can't come soon enough.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Wolverine said:


> Lawn Noob said:
> 
> 
> > If this bothers my fellow lawn enthusiasts; please make sure you take note of which politicians vote for this kind of thing and keep that in mind at the polls.
> ...


"2024 OR BEFORE" 
https://azgop.com/articles/america-s-audit-behind-the-scenes


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

davegravy said:


> M1SF1T said:
> 
> 
> > Watch out... you never know what's next.
> ...


Honestly, they could ban gas lawn equipment tomorrow and the new electric stuff is so good that most people probably wouldnt miss it.
Now, you could argue whether its really a lateral move due to the impact that non-clean power plants have on the environment and the problems with the evironmental impact of li-ion batteries; but the simple fact is that gas is dying. I fully expect that my current mower will be the last gas mower that I own.
I used to not think that gas mowers were that bad until I got my Ryobi. Then I went from the Ryobi to my gas Craftsman and after the 1st time I mowed with it I realized just how nasty gas mowers can be. The mess and hassles of gas and pull starting it, the noise and the stink of gas. It sometimes makes me wish I would have bought the Craftsman V20 mower instead.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

Lawn Noob said:


> If this bothers my fellow lawn enthusiasts; please make sure you take note of which politicians vote for this kind of thing and keep that in mind at the polls.


If youre biggest concern over whom you vote for is whether or not you can pollute the waterways and kill fish from fertilizer runoff; youve got it pretty good, IMO.
I can think of about a dozen issues that are far more important than what fertilizer you are allowed to use.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Retromower said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> > M1SF1T said:
> ...


I'd happily switch to electric but the few tools I've gone li-ion battery powered on have needed new batteries within 2 years and the battery replacement has been about as expensive as the original unit.

And yes I take care of my batteries, don't charge in the cold etc.

Battery tech is in a big rut compared to the rest of the tech world.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

They'd be better off forcing everyone to kill their lawn and just have dirt. No mowing no fert no water 
lmao &#129322; perfect solution

I have nothing against E-Mowers except for the fact that there isnt a 30" wide e mower but the problem is single sourcing energy. If they decide they want to shut off your power for "climate reasons" you wont be able to mow.

Or you know less importantly drive where you want, keep your food cold or have AC.

When you think about the strategy, its not really about technology or advancements.

Think about Texas in march....


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Retromower said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> > M1SF1T said:
> ...


Yes I would miss it and it's a choice that shouldn't be decided by politicians.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Thick n Dense said:


> They'd be better off forcing everyone to kill their lawn and just have dirt. No mowing no fert no water
> lmao 🤪 perfect solution


I think this is what "they" have in mind for your "lawn".

https://i1.wp.com/www.birdsontheedge.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/No-mow-May.jpg

What - you want somewhere you can throw a ball around with your kid, or kick a soccerball?

That's the same kind of entitled overconsumer thinking that lead to golf courses... 😛


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

davegravy said:


> Thick n Dense said:
> 
> 
> > They'd be better off forcing everyone to kill their lawn and just have dirt. No mowing no fert no water
> ...


Throw in a few homeless tents and you nailed it.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Wolverine said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> > Thick n Dense said:
> ...


I was just about to edit and add 'sever your lot to build affordable housing...'


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Thick n Dense said:


> They'd be better off forcing everyone to kill their lawn and just have dirt. No mowing no fert no water
> lmao 🤪 perfect solution
> 
> I have nothing against E-Mowers except for the fact that there isnt a 30" wide e mower but the problem is single sourcing energy. If they decide they want to shut off your power for "climate reasons" you wont be able to mow.
> ...


Allyn Hane tested a sit-on zero-turn powered by lithium-ion batts recently, in a video. I don't want to know how long it takes to recharge or how many lbs of batteries it has, lol! Looked like a cool mower though. He loved the sound of it. If they can do that, there should be a 30-inch soon enough.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Green said:


> Thick n Dense said:
> 
> 
> > They'd be better off forcing everyone to kill their lawn and just have dirt. No mowing no fert no water
> ...


I think I saw that episode... I'd like to see toro or honda take the plunge before buying a ryobi or something else.

Allett makes a badass 34" E reeel mower but I think runs like 8-10k$ lmao. Worth checking out though... it takes 4 units but only uses 1-2 while the others are backup.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Let's keep politics out of TLF. I'm locking this thread.


----------

